# CPU OVERHEAT when watching video/movie



## tpw (Jun 19, 2007)

My cpu over heat when watcing video or movie it goes from 35-39c to 51c and start runing real slow and loud.


----------



## Lead3 (Jun 14, 2006)

What CPU do you have? 51C is not really that hot for a system under load.
How are you measuring it? The loudness is probably from the CPU fan just doing it's job. What is running slow, the video?


----------



## tpw (Jun 19, 2007)

when i trying click on the different thing like my document search threw my video and stuff it like my computer freezes.


----------



## HawMan (May 12, 2006)

Like Lead3 has said, What type of CPU do you have? Also - What type of Power supply?


----------



## tpw (Jun 19, 2007)

here my specs of my computer

Windows: Windows XP5.1 (Build 2600) Service Pack 2
Internet Explorer: 6.0.2900.2180
Memory (RAM): 511 MB
CPU: Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 3.00GHz
CPU Speed: 2990.9 MHz
Sound card: C-Media Wave Device
Display Adapters: NVIDIA GeForce FX 5200 | NetMeeting driver | RDPDD Chained DD
Screen Resolution: 1024 X 768 - 16 bit
:
Network Adapters: ADMtek ADM8511 USB To Fast Ethernet Converter - Packet Scheduler Miniport | Realtek RTL8139 Family PCI Fast Ethernet NIC - Packet Scheduler Miniport
CD / DVD Drives: D: TEAC DW-552G
:
COM Ports: COM1
LPT Ports: LPT1
Mouse: 5 Button Wheel Mouse Present
Hard Disks: C: 74.5GB
Hard Disks - Free: C: 7.8GB
USB Controllers: 5 host controllers.
Firewire (1394): Not Detected
:
Manufacturer: American Megatrends Inc.
Product Make: P4IPE
:
AC Power Status: OnLine
BIOS Info: ATAT COMPATIBLE 091004 A M I 9000410
Time Zone: Eastern Standard Time
Battery: No Battery
Motherboard: soyocomputer P4IPE
Modem: Not detected


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

What is your power supplie it can be found inside your case behind were you plug the computer in write whats on the sticer here.


----------



## tpw (Jun 19, 2007)

it just say power i have custom case.


----------



## HawMan (May 12, 2006)

Is there a sticker on the side of the power supply - Something like this.


----------



## tpw (Jun 19, 2007)

i dont see none


----------



## tpw (Jun 19, 2007)

do i need to open my computer case for this


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

look on the other side of the case,you may need to drop the power supply it may be on top of the supply
why are you not running this in 32bit
Screen Resolution: 1024 X 768 - 16 bit
your h/drive is verging on overfull


----------



## justpassingby (Mar 11, 2007)

tpw said:


> do i need to open my computer case for this


Yes you need to open your case to check the sticker that's on the PSU.


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

You can also try enabling hardware acceleration when watching DVDs. What player are you using?


----------



## tpw (Jun 19, 2007)

window media player


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

If you're using WMP you can tell it to use hardware acceleration...

Under Options click the Performance tab and make sure the slider is at full acceleration. (this is using WMP 9 here at work so WMP 10 and 11 will be different. Hit me up on AIM around 8pm CDT or so and I can help you with WMP 11 instructions.)


----------



## tpw (Jun 19, 2007)

i found my battery supply battery supply model will - b350atx


----------



## tpw (Jun 19, 2007)

i just notic some thing it dont really go up when watching video so much when i i am on the net search and checking email than go to my document folder it start going up than when i try to watch a video it run real real real slow,


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

that's ecause playing the video puts pressure on the system
redo the paste on the cpu with some arctic silver and blow any dust out with a can of air
http://www.arcticsilver.com/arctic_silver_instructions.htm
what brand is the power supply it is on the light side for a p4 put your specs into here
http://www.extreme.outervision.com/psucalculatorlite.jsp
based on a quality supply and add 30% to the end result


----------



## tpw (Jun 19, 2007)

by chance could i have virus


----------



## justpassingby (Mar 11, 2007)

The virus thing is not likely. It sounds more like some hardware problem, heat or PSU. 

Is that the same computer that was completely cloged up with dust a while ago ? Had you redone the thermal paste after cleaning the dust as dai had suggested back then ?


----------



## Prowsezy (Jul 16, 2007)

I would suggest using a better Video player.


----------



## tpw (Jun 19, 2007)

no i did it i just clean it and it work fine.


----------



## tpw (Jun 19, 2007)

The virus thing is not likely. It sounds more like some hardware problem, heat or PSU.



The virus thing is not likely. It sounds more like some hardware problem said:


> No i after i clean it and ran fine afterward.


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

I apologize for missing your IMs last night. I was invited to dinner at two different households so I was gone for a good while. 

Anyway, another play MAY help you here. I suggest Media Player Classic which you can get at www.codecguide.com. It's much more resource friendly and can be easily tweaked to work a well as possible with your current hardware.


----------



## tpw (Jun 19, 2007)

So far video work fine and stuff but my computer seem loud my speedfan read this when my computer get loud and it dont never drop back down here what speedfan show here the link

http://img405.imageshack.us/my.php?image=lklap7.png


----------



## justpassingby (Mar 11, 2007)

Recheck your fans for dust. You can leave the case open while the computer is on to check where the noise comes from. Just don't touch anything inside the case while the power is on. Always remove the power cable and touch a metal part of the case before you handle any internal components.


----------



## tpw (Jun 19, 2007)

Maybe it me while i was doing stuff and my speedfan was reading this http://img405.imageshack.us/my.php?image=lklap7.png once stop what i was doing and just talking on aim and searching net it went to this and it was alot quieter. http://imgcash3.imageshack.us/img96/5579/oijiua3.png


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

where is the power supply information how dusty is the power supply


----------



## tpw (Jun 19, 2007)

computer not dusty i clean twice yesterday with can of air.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

did you turn the power off and blow out the actual power supply


----------



## tpw (Jun 19, 2007)

if i had to unplug it no i just on theside case and blow with a can of air.


----------



## Labyrinth (Jul 31, 2007)

By looking at the details quickly, on speedfan it states you have 1 fan which would be the CPU fan 

therefore do you not have a rear fan which will because let the hot air escape 

Also i did have a simliar problem although my mine would become hot when gaming, when i put my hand just over the cpu fan and around the sides i found although its spinning at a high speed it doesnt seem to be cooling good enough

i mean i could really just recommend a new cpu fan the more RPM the better (i had a silent one which was a total nightmare) try and look on websites that have ratings for things you can buy too see what other people thought of it 

Also buy some thermal paste and also id really recommend a fan at the back of your case


----------



## justpassingby (Mar 11, 2007)

The fans that only have a molex or a 2 pin power connector won't appear in speedfan. He's got a fan on the side panel of his case and we already asked him several times to redo the thermal paste after he had cleaned the insane amount of dust he had in his computer, but he still hasn't done that.

I suppose the fan from the side panel is blowing inside the case ? In this case one more fan at the rear would be a good idea but we have to make sure the PSU can handle it. And the PSU still is a suspect here.

Tpw, could you please answer the questions that were asked to you so that we can get forward with your problem. What's your PSU (power supply) brand and model ? All we know is its wattage which tells us nothing about its quality. Tell us everything you see on the sticker that's on the side of the PSU, post a pic if you want.

The only thing that can make noise in your case are your fans. If your fans are too loud then it means there's still dust on them. If you hadn't unhooked the CPU fan from the heatsink the first time you cleaned it you should do that now. Refer to your motherboard manual to know how to do that.

Could you open your case and see which fan is making the noise you hear. Is it the CPU fan, the fan from the Power Supply or the one from the video card ?


----------



## tpw (Jun 19, 2007)

lately from last night to today it be quiet


----------



## Labyrinth (Jul 31, 2007)

But im guessing the problem is still there please give the infomation about your power supply as we cant really help you with no information


----------



## tpw (Jun 19, 2007)

justpassingby it sound like it coming from the intel fan on rear 

And the batterry supply all i really see it says Lc-b350atx

voltage v-115v ,input 230v 
current v-8a ,input 4a 
frequency 60hz-50hz


----------



## justpassingby (Mar 11, 2007)

tpw said:


> it sound like it coming from the intel fan on rear


You mean the one that's on top of the CPU heatsink, like on this pic ? Then as I said you'll have to remove the fan from the heatsink and clean it again. Clean the heatsink as well. Make sure the heatsink and fans are correctly hooked when you'll replace them, they shouldn't move at all (the noise you hear may also come from vibrations if the fan is not seated correctly).

Some noise is normal for a small 80mm fan spinning at 3000rpm but if the fan is very noisy you would have to buy a new one, a stock s478 cpu fan should cost less than 5$. 



tpw said:


> the batterry supply all i really see it says Lc-b350atx
> 
> voltage v-115v ,input 230v
> current v-8a ,input 4a
> frequency 60hz-50hz


If it was a good quality PSU it would give more informations so I think this is definitely a cheap one. Do you have any other desktop computer you can access to try its PSU in your computer ? You would need a quality 400W PSU with your rig but no need to buy a new one while we're not 100% sure it's the problem.

The lagging videos could also come from your GPU (= video card) overheating. Do you still have sensorsview pro installed ? It's a trial version so it may have expired but if it still works then report what your cpu and gpu temps are when you're playing a video and having your slowdowns. Also report your +3.3, +5 and +12v voltages.

If they were correct the voltages reported by speedfan are not very good, the +12V line is pretty low. So it's important that you test another - good and sufficient - power supply in your computer. 

How many fans do you have in total on that case ? Too many fans blowing air in and no fan other than the one from the Power supply blowing out isn't a good layout. Unplug the side fan and any front fan you could have and use the computer for one or two days with the side panel removed. Tell us whether your videos are still lagging then.


----------



## tpw (Jun 19, 2007)

no video is fine it just really the noise now it jsut when i open my document folder or my computer and look threw i have alot video. I be searching the fan rpm go to like 3700 rpms and speedfan temp read 48-51c it get little loud that why i was woundering was it just mean is this normal .


----------



## justpassingby (Mar 11, 2007)

Yeah, a small intel fan can make noise.

Check your temps once in a while, if they ever get higher than 55°C then it will be time to clean it again. You should still redo the thermal paste, you can easily gain 5°C doing that. Check your older thread for instructions on how to do that.

Report here should you have some new freezes or shutdowns issues. Should you need to upgrade that computer feel free to ask us some questions here so that you buy good parts.

If you already have a fan at the front of the computer then I would unplug the one on the side, it's really not needed.


----------



## tpw (Jun 19, 2007)

so i dont really have no problem worried about nothing lol


----------



## tpw (Jun 19, 2007)

this is all the info from my battery pack that some of you need to know.

the batterry supply all i really see it says Lc-b350atx

voltage v-115v ,input 230v
current v-8a ,input 4a
frequency 60hz-50hz

v=== +3.3 voltage,-5v/-12/+5vsb current/ ps-on/pik/com
output 28a/35a/16a voltage , 0.3a/0.8a/2a, frequency remote /pg/return
max 200w/192w voltage,15w/9.6/10w
330w

+5v & + 3.3v combine 200w max = s&3.3v & +12v 
co,bined 330w max. total out put 350w MAX


----------



## tpw (Jun 19, 2007)

justpassingby you ask for some info my sensorview pro show trial is up but this what my speed fan show when it loud it read some thing like this










And when it quiet it read this .


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

It shows since your 12 v is out of the 5% range that you may need a new psu...


----------



## tpw (Jun 19, 2007)

justpassing buy computer loud and little slow this what everest shows

Field	Value
Sensor Properties	
Sensor Type	Winbond W83627HF (ISA 290h)
Chassis Intrusion Detected	No

Temperatures	
Motherboard	37 °C (99 °F)
CPU	49 °C (120 °F)
Aux	18 °C (64 °F)
WDC WD800JB-00JJA0	36 °C (97 °F)

Cooling Fans	
CPU	3516 RPM

Voltage Values	
CPU Core	1.23 V
Aux	1.54 V
+3.3 V	3.25 V
+5 V	5.11 V
+12 V	12.22 V
+5 V Standby	4.92 V
VBAT Battery	2.05 V


----------



## justpassingby (Mar 11, 2007)

Tpw, the hardware techs are more capable than me when it comes to hardware problem so you have to take their advice.

Your CPU is a little to hot and your 12V line is unstable.

Here's what you have to do :

- Test your computer with another power supply or buy a new - good - one like this one.

- Redo the thermal paste on your cpu : 

Things you need beforehand : acetone or very pure alcohol like isopropyl alcohol (you'll find that in a drugstore or pharmacy), Q-tips (alternatively you can use some lint-free cloth like a lens cleaning cloth or a coffee filter) and a small tube of Arctic Silver 5, available at your local computer shop or on newegg.

Turn the computer off, unplug the power cable and open the case. Lay the computer on its side or better take the motherboard out of it and place it on the cardboard it came in. Always touch a metal part of the case before you touch any internal component to discharge yourself of any static electricity. 

Carefully remove the cpu fan (unplug its power cable first) and the cpu heatsink. If you've never done that it may be better if you can ask some help from someone who has. Refer to your motherboard manual for complete instructions. If you've lost your manual you can download it here : click on your motherboard (can't tell which one is yours, you'll have to compare their pictures and specs cause P4IPE could be several of those) then on support. The instructions should be the same for all those motherboard though so don't spend hours searching for the good one. 

You'll notice a grey sticky paste on the base of the heatsink and on the top of the CPU heatspreader. Use the Q-tips and the acetone or alcohol to carefully remove that old paste. Be careful not to spill liquid on the motherboard or on any electronic parts. 

Once both surfaces (top of the CPU & base of the heatsink) are clean follow the instructions here to redo the thermal paste (your CPU should be the large single core w/ heatspreader). Make sure you read those instructions carefully before you begin. Don't put thermal paste on both the cpu and heatsink, you only need to put the size of a rice grain on the middle of the cpu. Then reseat the cpu heatsink according to your motherboard manual (be sure to lower the heatsink straight down onto the CPU) and the pressure from it will spread the paste correctly. Replace the fan on top of the heatsink, replug the fan power cord and that's it, you've just redone the thermal paste.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

you are underpowered you need a min. of 18a on the 12v+ line your supply only gives you 16a
you would expect to see a 500-550w quality psu running the system not a 350w generic


----------



## tpw (Jun 19, 2007)

if i leave the way it is for couple weeks will it be fine or is this some thing serious


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

as long as you don't lose the supply you will just have the problems,if you lose the supply it could take anything else with it


----------



## tpw (Jun 19, 2007)

ok because i mess up in my 1st post video work fine it just when doign alot of stuff it get loud and temp goes up and never go backeven when i stop,


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

have you renewed the paste


----------



## tpw (Jun 19, 2007)

Can you check my hijack


----------



## tpw (Jun 19, 2007)

http://www.techsupportforum.com/sec...-log-help/171019-causes-cpu-spike-random.html


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

only security can check hijack
i can tell you that you have a lot of crap in there that they will get rid of


----------



## tpw (Jun 19, 2007)

any thing really bad


----------



## justpassingby (Mar 11, 2007)

As dai said, only security techs are allowed to comment on HijackThis logs as you'll have to do things in the right order to clean your computer, but indeed there are several strange entries.

Stop bumping your post in the HijackThis log. The security techs are very busy and are working from the older posts to the newest ones so you'll have to wait until they get to yours. Bumping your post will only make you wait longer.

*edit : *now one thing you can do already is uninstall the google and yahoo toolbars. You don't need them if you're using firefox and they are only slowing your computer down.


----------



## tpw (Jun 19, 2007)

something on my window task maganger some time explorer.exe reach 98 cpu is this normal.


----------



## justpassingby (Mar 11, 2007)

Probably related to the crap you have installed. We won't help you with software issues until you've had a clean log from the security techs. Please be patient and wait.


----------



## tpw (Jun 19, 2007)

what upgrade you guys rec for me


----------



## tpw (Jun 19, 2007)

any body have any upgrade they rec for me i got my computer fix it was virus i believe.


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

Antec trio 550 watt


----------

